#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές - Φορολογικά/Λογιστικά >  > > >  >  > Μισθωτοί >  > > >  >  >  Νέος Μηχανικός και Ασφάλιση

## Ιαν Κορλιός

Καλησπέρα σας,

Έχω πάρει άδεια άσκησης επαγγέλματος από το ΤΕΕ πρόσφατα και θέλω να εργαστώ ως μισθωτός μηχανικός σε μία εταιρεία. Μέχρι τώρα είμαι στον ΟΑΕΔ (χωρίς επίδομα) και ύστερα από τις εξετάσεις δεν έκανα καμία κίνηση ως προς το ταμείο. Για να εργαστώ στην εταιρεία ως μισθωτός πρέπει να κάνω κάποιες ενέργειες στο ΤΣΜΕΔΕ και αν ναι ποιες; 

Σας ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## Xάρης

Παλιότερα (προ ΕΦΚΑ) η εγγραφή στο ΤΣΜΕΔΕ ήταν άμεση και αυτόματη, μετά την εγγραφή στο ΤΕΕ.
Το τι ισχύει τα τελευταία 4 χρόνια με τον ΕΦΚΑ δεν γνωρίζω.

Θα πρότεινα να απευθυνθείς με email στο τμήμα επαγγελματικών θεμάτων του ΤΕΕ.
Δεν γνωρίζω αν στο κεντρικό ΤΕΕ στην Αθήνα απαντούν, (στη νομική υποστήριξη δεν απαντούν), αλλά στο ΤΕΕ/ΤΚΜ απαντούν γρήγορα και στοχευμένα.

----------

Ιαν Κορλιός

----------


## Ιαν Κορλιός

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την άμεση απάντηση. Θα προσπαθήσω στο ΤΕΕ/ΤΚΜ. Θα ενημερώσω σε περίπτωση που κάποιος έχει την ίδια απορία.

----------

